# Marlboro



## andro (20/10/16)

this tread is not to start a support for them , I just thougth was interesting. 
Im a tattoo artist and get customer of any kind. This guy is been appointed by marlboro to start the african project for this device . Will be launched in december . He talked a lot about fda 3000 pages documents where is been researched and proven 98% helthier than analogue cigarette. Is basically tobacco drenched with vg and the small cigarette get inserted in that device . Does has a heating element . And does vapour. I suppose they have the money to made any study or make fda to decide what can be good for us. I tasted it . Is similar to a wet sigarette. But again im not into that again. Another interesting factor is they have 1.2 billion Customers, and took them so long to say cigarette is bad but here is the alternative imo is because vaping is been taking away so much profit from them . 
Will cost the same as a normal pack .
Here the photo .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Thanks for sharing @andro
Most interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)

I'd sooner cut my d1ck off and throw it in the river than give Big Tobbacco one cent.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (20/10/16)

I think they should organise a few of these to go around the forum for testing the african market.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

Problem for me...whats lurking inside that ciggy looking filter..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (20/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> I think they should organise a few of these to go around the forum for testing the african market.


Device around 1000 rand and same price each pack of small ciggi.


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

I must admit I figured it would only be a matter of time before the tobacco companies realised that they wouldn't be able to hold up forever. Vaping has just grown to such an extent that they would have no choice but to start producing vape gear of some sort. 

Although tobacco has a much larger profit margin, it's better than to lose out on the market share that vaping has gained. I suspect to see a whole lot more of tobacco companies with some sort of tobacco replacement.


----------



## boxerulez (20/10/16)

Haaaa, 1k for the device, and 1k for the pack of refills?

This is a non starter guys. Won't take off at those prices.


----------



## E.T. (20/10/16)

Strontium said:


> I'd sooner cut my d1ck off and throw it in the river than give Big Tobbacco one cent.



Shyte that is hectic @Strontium, I would rather give them the money, not use their device and save my snake from a most unfortunate end.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## andro (20/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> Haaaa, 1k for the device, and 1k for the pack of refills?
> 
> This is a non starter guys. Won't take off at those prices.


No man . Same price as a normal pack of cigarette for the refill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (20/10/16)

andro said:


> No man . Same price as a normal pack of cigarette for the refill


Ahh clarity. Lol on my part.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/10/16)

Wierd concept, I think I will stick to my diy flavours for now. Dont want the taste, smell or any part of my previous brand pulling me back into big tobacco clutches.


----------



## zadiac (20/10/16)

Their only market is the uninformed smokers. Informed vapers will never go for this.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

I think this is going to do very well. Now is the time to buy their shares.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (20/10/16)

http://vaperanks.com/phillip-morris-launches-new-type-of-smokeless-cigarette/
http://vaperanks.com/phillip-morris...-as-e-cigarettes-big-tobacco-researcher-says/

Been around since 2014


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

As I predicted, big tobacco jumps in and scoops the developing world market. They won't do it with this device, the start-up cost is too high. But they'll bring it down with each new model until their vape kits cost no more than smoking. The vaping industry could have had this market but they've gone in the opposite direction of using more power and making more expensive devices.

So it looks like big tobacco will be totally unopposed in snaring the hundreds of millions of developing world smokers. One thing you have to give big tobacco: they might have the ethics of a junkyard dog but they surely do know their business and retail pricing models. They are going to make a killing from supplying the low-end vaping market.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (20/10/16)

I never did like wet cigarettes...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caveman (20/10/16)

RichJB said:


> As I predicted, big tobacco jumps in and scoops the developing world market. They won't do it with this device, the start-up cost is too high. But they'll bring it down with each new model until their vape kits cost no more than smoking. The vaping industry could have had this market but they've gone in the opposite direction of using more power and making more expensive devices.
> 
> So it looks like big tobacco will be totally unopposed in snaring the hundreds of millions of developing world smokers. One thing you have to give big tobacco: they might have the ethics of a junkyard dog but they surely do know their business and retail pricing models. They are going to make a killing from supplying the low-end vaping market.



They also have the financial backing to come in low and absorb losses for a while while they build brand awareness and market share. I know a helluffa lot of smokers who would go for this for 2 reasons:
1. It's got the Marlboro brand on it
2. Refills will probably be sold almost everywhere normal cigarettes are
, I won't be surprised if there are some "proprietary" chemicals involved that will keep you addicted to them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

Yeah, they have an almost bottomless R&D budget too. In a John Oliver segment on big tobacco, he talked about Philip Morris suing Togo. Their corporate annual income is many times higher than Togo's GDP. The big tobacco companies are literally in the same class as small countries economically.


----------



## Jan (20/10/16)

I think the negativity is a bit harsh. I know a lot of smokers that will never become vapers. Hopefully this might be something that they would consider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Jan said:


> I think the negativity is a bit harsh. I know a lot of smokers that will never become vapers. Hopefully this might be something that they would consider.


I tend to agree with your sentiment, this could very well become the "_Twisp" _of the tobacco world, bringing in more converts to the flock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (20/10/16)

Jan said:


> I think the negativity is a bit harsh. I know a lot of smokers that will never become vapers. Hopefully this might be something that they would consider.


Didn't mean to come across negative. I just don't trust Big Tobacco. The more people we can get off stinkies the better. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (20/10/16)

I believe that part of the reason tobacco is a caricinogen (think even snuff and chewing tobacco) is that there is naturally a bacteria that grows on it which releases the carcinogen. So if this contains natural tobacco leaves it could still be a cancer risk?


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

Probably a lot less than cigarettes, though. We are told that the big problem with cigarettes is not the tobacco, it's the combustion.


----------



## Duffie12 (20/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Probably a lot less than cigarettes, though. We are told that the big problem with cigarettes is not the tobacco, it's the combustion.


Yeah. Probably. But it's the reason, apparently, why smokeless tobacco is also carcinogenic but snuss (not snuff) is less so, snuss is steamed and sterilized.


----------



## Caveman (21/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I believe that part of the reason tobacco is a caricinogen (think even snuff and chewing tobacco) is that there is naturally a bacteria that grows on it which releases the carcinogen. So if this contains natural tobacco leaves it could still be a cancer risk?


Don't forget about the chemicals used to treat tobacco. A good question perhaps is the effect of those chemicals in combustion vs vaporising. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

